# Clen/t3 stack?



## Pug (Jun 16, 2014)

So I ran Clen for two weeks, and lost 5lbs and noticed a more shredded look however on the two weeks off I gained most of it back. So I heard to use t3 with it however I keep hearing mixed opinions on it.  Such as you have to take steroids with it or you will lose all your muscle however then some people say just keep dose within 50-100 mcg, and you should not.  Also I heard some people say it will mess up your thyroid and others say that study was done with excessive amounts. Opinions on the Clen/t3 stack?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 16, 2014)

If clen is working for you, I'd keep at it.
You can avoid the whole 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off cycling thing by running a beta upregulator like ketotifin.

Running low dose t3 trying to lose bodyfat isn't a real hot idea imo.
T3 works well when you're well above physiological levels.
What running a low dose will do is shut down your natural production while keeping your serum levels pretty similar to what they were before. I ran 60mcg/day for a while to treat a subclinical hypothyroid condition. It put me back into normal range but shut down my natural production. It came back after being off of it for a while though.


----------



## Pug (Jun 16, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> If clen is working for you, I'd keep at it.
> You can avoid the whole 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off cycling thing by running a beta upregulator like ketotifin.
> 
> Running low dose t3 trying to lose bodyfat isn't a real hot idea imo.
> ...



I was thinking about trying ketotifin but I kept hearing its better off to use t3.
I would run probably run it at about 50-75 mcg, do you consider this to be a low dose?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pug said:


> I would run probably run it at about 50-75 mcg, do you consider this to be a low dose?



I would but that's based on my personal experience with that dosage.
Others are able to get better results on dosages like that, genetics or diet, who knows WHY they just do.
I've seen people running over 200mcg of the stuff also to get the same effect.

You're still going to get people who are will argue that your diet needs adjustment if you can't maintain weight without drugs.

People really like suggesting running test with T3 because it can be muscle wasting without it.
I guess it depends on what you want more, to be lean or to be big.

What are your current stats by the way, weight, height?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes...t3 I would only use if you are on cycle. Will burn through your muscle if not.
I apparently react well with t3. I've ate like total shit the passed few days and have still dropped bf%. That's no excuse to eat like shit though...it's just been an off few days.


----------



## Pug (Jun 17, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> I would but that's based on my personal experience with that dosage.
> Others are able to get better results on dosages like that, genetics or diet, who knows WHY they just do.
> I've seen people running over 200mcg of the stuff also to get the same effect.
> 
> ...



My diet is in check when I run clen, for the fact it suppresses my appetite, normally my stomach is always growling, which is why I gain the pounds back when I get off, I eat to so much lol.  Well personally lean because my friend did an ECA stack and lost most of his muscle however he built it back fairly quickly so now hes lean and muscular.
Weight is 163, height is 5'7 and bf is 18%.  Mainly all my fat is in my mid section from when I was a kid.


----------



## Pug (Jun 17, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Yes...t3 I would only use if you are on cycle. Will burn through your muscle if not.
> I apparently react well with t3. I've ate like total shit the passed few days and have still dropped bf%. That's no excuse to eat like shit though...it's just been an off few days.



Haha nice, lol thats what I hear if you take clen with t3 you burn everything lol people drop 5-8% on one cycle which would be perfect for me.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 17, 2014)

Everyone reacts differently. Diet should still be your main focus.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 17, 2014)

drop that shit and get your ass on a treadmill and clean diet, old school or you will never keep it off! 

oh, and welcome!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 17, 2014)

Jenner said:


> drop that shit and get your ass on a treadmill and clean diet, old school or you will never keep it off!
> 
> oh, and welcome!



Jenn, we all know supplements do all the work


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 17, 2014)

yea the 2 together yikes, I like to feel comfortable


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2014)

azzwipes... I have to take synthroid 88 for my low thyroid from type1 diabetez. i wanted to run t3 but see so much saying to not to if you are on other thyroid meds


----------



## Pug (Jun 18, 2014)

I am still not sure on what I want to do lol. Either keep running clen and then take hydroxycut on off cycle(got it for free). Or order some more clen and t3 and only run t3 at a max of 50 to 75mcg so I do not burn all muscle.  I heard if you take it for two days and two days off it works well like that.(t3)
Yes of coarse diet important, but my diet goes down the shitter when I eat all my healthy meals and I am still hungry. Then I eat a bunch of crap


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 18, 2014)

Pug said:


> I am still not sure on what I want to do lol. Either keep running clen and then take hydroxycut on off cycle(got it for free). Or order some more clen and t3 and only run t3 at a max of 50 to 75mcg so I do not burn all muscle.  I heard if you take it for two days and two days off it works well like that.(t3)
> *Yes of coarse diet important, but my diet goes down the shitter when I eat all my healthy meals and I am still hungry. Then I eat a bunch of crap*



so, you're saying you're hopeless??? If that's the case take all the crap supps you want and waste time and money.............................I say this with love


----------



## Pug (Jun 19, 2014)

I not hopeless at all, just need some help. As I said previously my first cycle I lost 5 pounds and only gained 3lbs pounds back and have been off clen for 5 weeks now.  The main reason I take clen is because it suppresses my appetite its just an added bonus that it increases metabolism by 10%.  That is why I was wondering opinions on t3 considering you can take it for a long period, while I am off clen.  So I am just going to run clen with some fat burners on market on my off week and hope the fat burner suppresses my appetite.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 19, 2014)

ketotifen is an absolute life saver with clen... you can run it for more than a month straight with good results and the keto will enable you to sleep at night!

IMO, do NOT use t3 if you are not on any AAS


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 20, 2014)

Pug said:


> I not hopeless at all, just need some help. As I said previously my first cycle I lost 5 pounds and only gained 3lbs pounds back and have been off clen for 5 weeks now.  The main reason I take clen is because it suppresses my appetite its just an added bonus that it increases metabolism by 10%.  That is why I was wondering opinions on t3 considering you can take it for a long period, while I am off clen.  So I am just going to run clen with some fat burners on market on my off week and hope the fat burner suppresses my appetite.



Good luck


----------



## Revelations (Jul 23, 2021)

Op, what would be your ideal BF% you are trying to reach? At 18%, I personally wouldn't recommend Clen or T3. Those should be your "Ace in the hole" resources. I would try getting down to 10% or close with just diet. At most, an E/C stack will help suppress appetite and give you energy while doing so. I'm not against clen and t3, but I think they really shine when your much closer to your desired level of leanness.


----------



## eazy (Jul 23, 2021)

Revelations said:


> Op, what would be your ideal BF% you are trying to reach? At 18%, I personally wouldn't recommend Clen or T3. Those should be your "Ace in the hole" resources. I would try getting down to 10% or close with just diet. At most, an E/C stack will help suppress appetite and give you energy while doing so. I'm not against clen and t3, but I think they really shine when your much closer to your desired level of leanness.


may not get a reply this thread is from 2014


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2021)

Revelations said:


> Op, what would be your ideal BF% you are trying to reach? At 18%, I personally wouldn't recommend Clen or T3. Those should be your "Ace in the hole" resources. I would try getting down to 10% or close with just diet. At most, an E/C stack will help suppress appetite and give you energy while doing so. I'm not against clen and t3, but I think they really shine when your much closer to your desired level of leanness.





eazy said:


> may not get a reply this thread is from 2014


... And hasn't logged on in over 7 years. 🤞🤞


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jul 24, 2021)

I've heard T3 called the most catabolic supplement, even more than DNP (John Meadows maybe?). Clen/T3 stack works great, though. I've only used them when on a cut cycle of test/tren.


----------



## Trump (Dec 22, 2022)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> I've heard T3 called the most catabolic supplement, even more than DNP (John Meadows maybe?). Clen/T3 stack works great, though. I've only used them when on a cut cycle of test/tren.


DNP isn’t catabolic at all


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

Trump said:


> DNP isn’t catabolic at all


not wow at what you said, but a Trump sighting.


----------

